

Show HN: The Let's Code JavaScript Sampler (please critique) - jdlshore

I&#x27;ve recently put up a page of sample videos for my screencast, Let&#x27;s Code: Test-Driven JavaScript. I&#x27;d love your feedback and critique. The page is here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.letscodejavascript.com&#x2F;v3&#x2F;sampler<p>(The plan is to link it as the &quot;free&quot; option on the subscribe page, but I haven&#x27;t done that yet.)<p>I&#x27;ve talked about my experiences with Let&#x27;s Code JavaScript here on HN before:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6433110<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6038226
======
jdlshore
Here's those links again in more easily-clicked form:

The sampler:
[http://www.letscodejavascript.com/v3/sampler](http://www.letscodejavascript.com/v3/sampler)

My previous posts about the business of the screencast:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6433110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6433110)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6038226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6038226)

